# How to pair 2 edges at a time on 4x4 - cityzach



## cityzach (Aug 14, 2011)

please watch this if:

you want a new edge pairing method that is faster then 1 pair

tell me if this helps anyone!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 14, 2011)

I actually taught that "method" (slash technique) to myself when I just started teaching myself 4x4.

I'm sure it would be helpful for some others, though. Nice vid.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Akash Rupela (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks, i just started solving 4x4(also 5x5) a few time back using 1 at a time, and no wonder most of the time of my solve went into edge pairing. This is something very easy to follow, and i m sure it will help me improve my times


----------



## cityzach (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks alot! glad it helped


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 15, 2011)

Cool vid. Good to see a clear tutorial on this.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 17, 2011)

Great tutorial


----------



## michaelfivez (Aug 27, 2011)

Very good tutorial. I like that you go over all 3 possible cases from easy to hardest.
But I think you have to know something about edge pairing (like how to pair edges 1 by 1) to understand this tutorial.
And it helped I was doing 1 by 1 pairing and tought about switching somewhere in the future but I decided I'll switch right know


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks! Helped me out some


----------



## Thompson (Aug 27, 2011)

Good tutorial but isnt this called 2-gen? :/


----------



## ianography (Aug 27, 2011)

Thompson said:


> Good tutorial but isnt this called 2-gen? :/


 
No. 2-Gen is when you are solving with using only 2 moves.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 27, 2011)

ianography said:


> No. 2-Gen is when you are solving with using only 2 *types of* moves.


 
Fixed that for you.


----------



## David1994 (Aug 27, 2011)

Is this fast??Do any really fast cubers use it??


----------



## ianography (Aug 27, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Fixed that for you.


 
Gahh. Wasn't thinking right. Thanks.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 28, 2011)

David1994 said:


> Is this fast??Do any really fast cubers use it??


 
Depends. Even single pairing can be FAST technically. But some fast cubes combine this with three pairing (solving 3 at a time). For example, they will do their edges something like 3-3-2-2-2, or a bunch of different combinations.


----------



## mmitchev (Aug 28, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Depends. *Even single pairing can be FAST* technically. But some fast cubes combine this with three pairing (solving 3 at a time). For example, they will do their edges something like 3-3-2-2-2, or a bunch of different combinations.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN0TMON8ZYE


----------

